
Ask HN: What personal wiki system do you use? - o10449366
I&#x27;ve used notebooks to organize a lot of things in my life, but as I&#x27;ve gotten older I&#x27;ve realized it would be desirable to have a knowledge base that&#x27;s easily indexible and searchable. I&#x27;m interested in what kind of solutions the users of HN have settled on to organize their lives.
======
Ultramanoid
TiddlyWiki : [https://tiddlywiki.com](https://tiddlywiki.com)

------
NicoJuicy
Custom: [http://Handlr.sapico.me](http://Handlr.sapico.me)

------
PaulHoule
Restructured Text files kept in GitHub.

